# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Holby City > General >  Michael Spence....

## socialistdave

Has he actually left Holby City... as far as we know he's just suspended....! Its driving me crazy!

----------


## pipette

Suspended pending the investigation I believe




*LFC FOR LIFE YNWA JFT96*

----------

